# Fresh Caught Trout  (with Deerburgers on the side)



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

*Fresh Caught Trout,*  with Deerburgers on the side

Do I have a Great Son?!?!

Saturday Bear Jr took his wife, and drove 70 miles North to the Pocono Mountains, and they caught 5 Trout. (He—4/ She—1)
Then he drove 70 miles back home, Filleted the Trout & cleaned them up.
Then he gave them all to his Good Old Dad !!!!

Somebody Raised that Kid Right !!!

So below is what “Old Dad” did with them.

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear




5 Nice Little Fresh Caught PA Trout:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/07d428d2-97a5-416d-a467-f7cd6b3fd120.jpg.html




10 Nice Little Wild Trout Fillets:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1368.jpg.html




Some Butter in the pan:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1370.jpg.html




Then in go the Trout Fillets, along with some more Butter:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1372.jpg.html




Fried in butter until Trout flakes easily:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1373.jpg.html




9 Fillets plated with a few splashes of Hot Sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1375.jpg.html




Closer look:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1377.jpg.html




Burger Roll coated with some Horseradish Sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1378.jpg.html




Add a Leftover Deerburger with Melted Cheese:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1379.jpg.html




Some Tomato slices on top:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1380.jpg.html




And finally some Fresh caught Trout Fillets to finish my plate———Bears Absolutely Love This Stuff !!!!
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN1382.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 22, 2015)

I bet they went good together.

I love trout.

Do you skin them?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I bet they went good together.
> 
> I love trout.
> 
> Do you skin them?


Thanks Adam!!

We fillet them & then flip them over & fillet the skin right off without losing any flesh.

Actually the skin & tail used to be my favorite parts, but any more if you scrape the knife down the sides, you get this ugly black scum, and no matter how often you do that, it just keeps coming off.

Easier to just remove the skin. A lot of things just aren't like they used to be.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks great Bear. Bear Jr did you a fine job. I bet a Mule could also make a meal of that. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks good. I like that you treat the trout simply instead of over doing it. It makes my head spin when I see people get great fresh wild caught fish then batter and deep fry it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

themule69 said:


> Looks great Bear. Bear Jr did you a fine job. I bet a Mule could also make a meal of that.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David!!

I believe you're right----A Mule "Don't live by bread alone".

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 22, 2015)

Ah another Surf and Turf Nice job Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice looking meal Bear! Hope my kids keep me supplied with food when the grow up!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 22, 2015)

Perfect. Yum!


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 22, 2015)

Fresh fish, nothing better!!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 22, 2015)

Bear,

Nice........................if you like fish  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Seriously, good looking food there.


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice plate of food there, Bear!

I may have to start keeping a few Brookies when I go fly fishing now


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

Xray said:


> Nice plate of food there, Bear!
> 
> I may have to start keeping a few Brookies when I go fly fishing now


Thanks Xray!!

Yeah, This is a strange batch.

He must have caught them at more than one stream. They don't usually put all three kinds in one place.

He was hitting some of my old haunts---Pine Flats, Decker's Hollow, Saw Creek.

They look to be from top to bottom:

Brook

Brook

Brown

Rainbow

Brook

5 Nice Little Fresh Caught PA Trout:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/07d428d2-97a5-416d-a467-f7cd6b3fd120.jpg.html


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Xray!!
> 
> Yeah, This is a strange batch.
> He must have caught them at more than one stream. They don't usually put all three kinds in one place.
> ...



Yes definitely strange considering that rainbows are considered an invasive species...and to have all three in close proximity. 

That brown trout looks beautiful! I used to love going for native Browns in Mud Run which is a small stream in Hickory Run state park. They would have all kinds of red and blue coloring on their scales. Although they were quite small they were the most rewarding to catch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

Xray said:


> Yes definitely strange considering that rainbows are considered an invasive species...and to have all three in close proximity.
> 
> That brown trout looks beautiful! I used to love going for native Browns in Mud Run which is a small stream in Hickory Run state park. They would have all kinds of red and blue coloring on their scales. Although they were quite small they were the most rewarding to catch.


Yup---I used to catch a lot of small native Brookies out of Saw Creek and Red Rock Run, and they were really colorful. You didn't have to worry about hurting them, because they would hold on to the end of a night crawler & not let go until they were in your hand. They never got near the hook. Real easy to release unharmed.

These ran from 10 1/2" to 13 1/2"----Typical Stockies.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Looks good. I like that you treat the trout simply instead of over doing it. It makes my head spin when I see people get great fresh wild caught fish then batter and deep fry it.


Thanks!!

Yup---Nothing but Butta!!

These are Tasty!

Bear


tropics said:


> Ah another Surf and Turf Nice job Bear


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking meal Bear! Hope my kids keep me supplied with food when the grow up!


Thanks Case!!

Just keep being a good Daddy, and when you're old & decrepit, They'll bring you some fish & game.

Bear


tropics said:


> Ah another Surf and Turf Nice job Bear


Thank You,

Bear


----------



## kenafein (Apr 23, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Adam!!
> 
> We fillet them & then flip them over & fillet the skin right off without losing any flesh.
> 
> ...


That's one fantastic meal.

I love the skin too, but I can never seem to get all the scales off, so I filet them also.  My son's not old enough to bring me any trout, yet.  I hope he ends up being as considerate as yours.  So, I am stuck with the farmed stuff from Costco.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice looking meal Bear. Did ya at least share with your bride?


----------



## catfish1st (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmmmm, the good old days, now I'm hungry, great plate of trout and a good deer burger. I'v made a lot of deer burger's but need to try your mix. I'v always done deer and pork with a 60/40 mix. Thanks for a great qview.


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2015)

Man those look great No trout since last year when #1 son brought me a mess.   Great job as usual   You sure do eat good at your house  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Perfect. Yum!


Thank You!!

Bear


bigd3077 said:


> Fresh fish, nothing better!!


Thanks!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 24, 2015)

Now how amazing is that!!!! You sure do surf, and turf, so very well! 

And what a family you have indeed Bear! That is terrific! I haven't been online much lately at all but this is a treat to jump back on and see!

Happy weekend! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Bear,
> 
> Nice........................if you like fish
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig!!

I love Fish!!

Bear


kenafein said:


> That's one fantastic meal.
> 
> I love the skin too, but I can never seem to get all the scales off, so I filet them also.  My son's not old enough to bring me any trout, yet.  I hope he ends up being as considerate as yours.  So, I am stuck with the farmed stuff from Costco.


Yup---Rainbows are a mess to scale, but as for Brownies & Brookies, their scales are so fine, we just used to leave some of them on, but like I said, we just lay the fillet skin side down & slide the knife between the skin & the flesh----Comes off real easy.

My Son can do 5 Trout like these in under 10 minutes. Must have had a good teacher!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2015)

How'd I almost miss this ?  Nice meal Bear...  We do our fish with butta too....  We love butta !   :biggrin:

Great lookin burgers too....  :drool

:2thumbs:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking meal Bear. Did ya at least share with your bride?


Thanks Foamy!!

The Old Girl just won't touch Fish or Seafood---Never!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


Catfish1st said:


> Hmmmmm, the good old days, now I'm hungry, great plate of trout and a good deer burger. I'v made a lot of deer burger's but need to try your mix. I'v always done deer and pork with a 60/40 mix. Thanks for a great qview.


Thank You Catfish!!

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> How'd I almost miss this ? Nice meal Bear... We do our fish with butta too.... We love butta !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!!

Glad you liked it !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Man those look great No trout since last year when #1 son brought me a mess.   Great job as usual   You sure do eat good at your house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!!

Those Little Trout were some good eating!!

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> Now how amazing is that!!!! You sure do surf, and turf, so very well!
> 
> And what a family you have indeed Bear! That is terrific! I haven't been online much lately at all but this is a treat to jump back on and see!
> 
> Happy weekend! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks a Bunch, Leah!!

And You have a Great Week!

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2015)

Great trout. I am way too lazy to fillet it though.







Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> Great trout. I am way too lazy to fillet it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, Disco!!!

I'm too lazy to fillet them nowadays too, but my Son is like a Filleting machine. And I guess because I used to fillet them all when he was a kid, now he does them all for me.

Bear


----------

